# Asus P5N32-E Sli PLUS onboard Sound Card Problem



## CommissarZero (Aug 11, 2007)

ok recently i had to reformat my computer which went fine and so did the instilation for the latest drivers from the site but when restarting my computer and puting my 5.1 sourround system in my left front speaker had a very loud rasping noise coming from it i know it isnt the speakers that are the problem cause i tried other speakers and the same problem came up i also tryed reinstalling drivers + useing the older ones you get on the disc but to no luck

Thanks in Advance for any one who can help


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi CommissarZero, welcome to TSF

Have you installed the chipset drivers for you motherboard? I am pretty sure your motherboard has the nForce 650i SLI chipset, but please check. If so download and install this http://www.nvidia.com/object/nf_650i_winxp32_8.43.html


Also make sure you have all the updated drivers from here http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


Again, fair warning, I am not overly familiar with your board, so please double check compatiability and back up anything important, however I think this may solve your problem. Let me know.


----------



## CommissarZero (Aug 11, 2007)

bigfellla said:


> Hi CommissarZero, welcome to TSF


Thank you i hope being here will enlighten me



bigfellla said:


> Have you installed the chipset drivers for you motherboard? I am pretty sure your motherboard has the nForce 650i SLI chipset, but please check


i installed the chipset drivers that were on the CD and i think that is working :4-dontkno


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

uninstall your drivers and try again? sorry i cannot be more helpful.


----------



## CommissarZero (Aug 11, 2007)

bigfellla said:


> uninstall your drivers and try again? sorry i cannot be more helpful.


have done 3 ,4 maybe 5 times now still Raspy sound from left speakers


----------



## CommissarZero (Aug 11, 2007)

Also i have the manual on me just to check were would it say what chipset it is


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I think this has more to do with the physical connections. Make sure all is connected properly.


----------



## CommissarZero (Aug 11, 2007)

bigfellla said:


> I think this has more to do with the physical connections. Make sure all is connected properly.


everything is connected and still its only the front left speaker that rasps


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Set a restore point and uninstall your driver again. Then use this http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745#download to clean up any instances of the sound driver (probably best to do this in safe mode - press F8 on restart).

Then restart your machine again in safe mode (F8) and install your driver - restart once more into normal mode and hopefully you may be fixed. Good luck.


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have an Asus P5N32-e SLi 680i, and the sound card does have major issues. I do not know if yours has the same Supreme FX sound card, but you will notice that the sound will crackle and pop at higher volumes. So maybe these problems are related to the quality of onboard sound. I recommend getting a PCI sound card.


----------

